# Misfiring question



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi, Guys so I have an 1987 audi 5000s quattro.. with the 2.3L engine and cis 3 fuel system. And since its an S its has NO turbo. And I am getting misfire sometimes when i drive... Half the time it randomly does it. Does any one have any ideas?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Misfiring question (Tdotdub)*

Do a tune up new wires plugs cap and rotor?


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

check the ground cable from the intake manifold to the firewall by the coil. make sure it has good contact, but a dab of dielectric on the plug boots or yeah, get new wires.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

Checked the ground cable from the intake to the coil.. Soild and I know its not wires because a few days ago. I dumped the wires with water to see if it would misfire when it was running well. Even after the water ,she still ran well.. So any other ideas.. My car has 205,000 kms or roughly 130,000 miles


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

So I know its not the spark plug wires, cap, rotor. Cuz I had a used set off an audi I scraped.. Yeah donno why I kept it.. But any ways.. its off a good running car. And I put it on and still the same thing. So my guess now is that its probly the coil. (have a used one of that as well







) any ideas.. or what else i can check?


----------

